# help! I'll be moving to sandton



## Marta_sousa (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi,
My husband will be transfered to SA (Sandton) and we are going to move there. I'm pregnant and we have 2 childrens (4 and 7). We are deseperate to look for schools, houses and everithinh. I'm a bit worried because this wil be a new life, new baby, new language.... 
can somebody tell me about the experience of moving to SA?
thank you all


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

Marta_sousa said:


> Hi,
> My husband will be transfered to SA (Sandton) and we are going to move there. I'm pregnant and we have 2 childrens (4 and 7). We are deseperate to look for schools, houses and everithinh. I'm a bit worried because this wil be a new life, new baby, new language....
> can somebody tell me about the experience of moving to SA?
> thank you all


Sandton is a very nice suburb and Jhb has a very good climate. Just be careful about your security. Always lock up before you leave. If you return by car, make sure you are not being followed. Just be aware of your surroundings

Why don't you have a look at some Jhb newspapers? The Star is a big daily and has sections on everything. 

I hope your English is reasonable as few people here can speak other European languages.


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

Meant to add that there is a large Portugese community in Jhb and they are real friendly folk.

The Portugese Consulate in Cape Town has the reputation of being the most accomodating when applying for a Schengen Visa. They go out of their way to be helpful, in stark contrast to the French and German consulates.


----------

